# صلاه قبل المذاكره



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

صلاة قبل المزاكرة  


ربى الحبيب انا يارب لا استطيع الفهم من ذاتى لكن انت تجلس معى و بجوارى وانا اذاكر ليس

من اجل العلم ولا من اجل المستقبل وانما من اجللك انت حتى يعرف الكل ان اولادك ناجحون 

وان كل عمل يقومون بة يكونون امناء فية ويكون الرب معهم و ياخذ بيدهم فتحبك جميع الناس.



آمين​


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 مايو 2010)

أمين يا رب المجد تكون مع كل أولادك
فى المذاكره
ميرسى خالص على الصلاه الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك
بالتوفيق
:94:​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
الصوره دي روووووووووووووووعة
واكثر من رائعة 
ممكن اخده احتفظ بيها


----------



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> أمين يا رب المجد تكون مع كل أولادك
> 
> فى المذاكره
> ميرسى خالص على الصلاه الجميلة
> ...


 

اشكرك ماجو 
ياعسل 
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاه جميله
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## tamav maria (18 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك كوكومان
للمشاركه الطيبه 
ربنا يبارك حيا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تك


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

*آميــــــن
*

شكرا للصلاه الجميلهالرب يبارككم​


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميــــــن
> *
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الجميلهالرب يبارككم​




اشكرك عزيزي النهيسي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يونيو 2010)

*ااااااااااااااامين  يا رب *
*استمع لصلاتى *​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين يا رب...*

*الرب ينور دربكم...*


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> أمين يا رب المجد تكون مع كل أولادك
> 
> فى المذاكره
> ميرسى خالص على الصلاه الجميلة
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب...*
> 
> *الرب ينور دربكم...*


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
اشكرك  اخي كليمو
للصوره الرائعه


----------

